# CET VeggieDent Chews



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was looking for some new chews for B&E. I usually give them the C.E.T. chews a few times a week and came across that Virbac C.E.T. had Veggie Dent chews. I went ahead and ordered a bag, opened it up and then saw that the back of the bag said made in Vietnam. Once I saw this I started to research and found out the Veggie Dents were recalled in Austrailia a few months ago b/c of the irradiation(sp?) process but now I'm hesistant whether to give them to the dogs or not. There haven't been any reported recalls or problems in the US that I was able to find. Does anyone know anything? I am up in the air on whether to give these to them or not....I"m leaning towards no...just to be safe. Just curious though if anyone has any feedback on these chews?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I give Toby the regular CET chews and now I am wondering where they are made. GRRRR! Nothing is simple anymore!

I do recall something about the veggie ones someone posted on here and I can't find the thread---DARN! It was something bad too, but apparently it didn't pertain to the regular ones. Maybe someone remembers and can find it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 23 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854142


> I give Toby the regular CET chews and now I am wondering where they are made. GRRRR! Nothing is simple anymore!
> 
> I do recall something about the veggie ones someone posted on here and I can't find the thread---DARN! It was something bad too, but apparently it didn't pertain to the regular ones. Maybe someone remembers and can find it.[/B]


As far as I could tell the regular CET chews aren't made overseas. I glanced over the packaging...unless I'm overlooking it. Thanks for your feedback though!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've not seen any of those yet. I buy the regular C.E.T dental chews from my vet. I'm out of them right now,so I can't check the package. I won't buy them anymore if they're made in VN. I think I would have noticed if the package said "made in VN, unless it changed later. :huh:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 25 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854701


> I've not seen any of those yet. I buy the regular C.E.T dental chews from my vet. I'm out of them right now,so I can't check the package. I won't buy them anymore if they're made in VN. I think I would have noticed if the package said "made in VN, unless it changed later. :huh:[/B]


I know Sue! I saw these CET Veggie Dents and thought hey a good change up from the regular chews that I also give B&E. I didnt' bother researching where they were made b/c I thought CET were always from the US. That's why I was so surprised when they got delivered b/c the bag said Vietnam. I looked again at the CET bag for the regular chews and it has a US address. Very strange!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 23 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854142


> I give Toby the regular CET chews and now I am wondering where they are made. GRRRR! Nothing is simple anymore!
> 
> I do recall something about the veggie ones someone posted on here and I can't find the thread---DARN! It was something bad too, but apparently it didn't pertain to the regular ones. Maybe someone remembers and can find it.[/B]


I recall someone posting too but I can't remember. I would wait until I found out for sure about it..............


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 25 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854737


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 25 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854701





> I've not seen any of those yet. I buy the regular C.E.T dental chews from my vet. I'm out of them right now,so I can't check the package. I won't buy them anymore if they're made in VN. I think I would have noticed if the package said "made in VN, unless it changed later. :huh:[/B]


I know Sue! I saw these CET Veggie Dents and thought hey a good change up from the regular chews that I also give B&E. I didnt' bother researching where they were made b/c I thought CET were always from the US. That's why I was so surprised when they got delivered b/c the bag said Vietnam. I looked again at the CET bag for the regular chews and it has a US address. Very strange!
[/B][/QUOTE]

When a question like that arose on another thread about the Moo brand products,I e-mailed the co & they told me exactly which products were made where. I told them I wasn't interested in buying any products from China. Now I know which ones to buy & which to not buy. You could try doing that before you give them to your fluffs or throw them out.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help. To be safe I think I'm going to toss them out. They have been sitting in the cabinet for over a week. It's too much worrying. The package clearly says Vietnam. I think I'll continue using the regular CET bones since I've never had a problem, but the VeggieDents are going in the garbage.  Time to look once again for new chews to rotate with!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you're probably right to throw them out. Better safe than sorry. A lot of the manufacturing has moved to Vietnam because it's cheaper than in China now. I know it's like this for a lot of clothes and toys..but I guess they're doing food products now too.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm..never heard of them before. Seems like everything is made overseas nowadays---is ANYTHING made in the USA anymore?


----------

